# English Teaching (sorry)



## Charlottenz (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi

So I am wanting to be an english teacher in Hong Kong but am not sure what my chances are.

I have a degree in social sciences with a double major in anthropology and economics. And am going to be getting a certificate in TESOL with the cambridge part of the qualification as well. I am able to be in Hong Kong as I look for a job but would prefer to find one quickly. I have no current experience but am hoping to find some before I arrive

What are my chances of getting a job with a visa sponsor? What kind of salary am I looking at?

Sorry I know that this will be asked a lot as it is and I have researched but been unable to find the information, but I could be looking in the wrong places. Any help would be appreciated 

Thank you for your time

Charlotte


----------



## mattbrit (Aug 17, 2013)

I have just arrived in HK as an English Teacher. I got my job through an agency called Hong Kong Young Artist's Academy (HKYAA). I think they are a little short for teachers, so maybe you could look them up?

*I was going to post a link for you, but I haven't made enough posts. Just google them


----------

